# intor-and a bunch of stuff



## alasadlsvine (Jul 7, 2007)

*
Hey all,
I have kind of a unique situation but the relationship "stuff" that goes with all relationships is present. I have been in a relationship with a married couple, we are engaged, this past month I unexpectadly moved into their home. We had talked about this but certain circumstances led to another and well here I am, I knew the adjustment was going to be tough but I am finding myself missing"my life".

They are both great people, he only works five months out of the year and is home the rest of the time, he loves to work outside and is constantly building things that I have no interest in, I am really girly when it comes to tools ect. She used to work in the retail indusrty and is now working part- time in a gardening center, basically early retirement. They are 15 years my senoir and extemly set in their ways.

Actually no thats not true, she kinda goes with the flo... he is set in his ways. Something that totally annoys me is how dependent he is on her and how she just... grr for example... she gets his clothes in the morning, makes his coffee, makes sure he has all his stuff i.e. wallet, watch, like a little child. He gets pissy if the socks are not correct or if there is too much milk. He uses excuses like... I need her to help me in the morning before work because that early I would be walking out of the house wearing a clowns suit ( to which to me it is still your responcibility to get your own self dressed ) and this is not true because he expects it even when he is not working, and even when it is not early in the morning. If he doesn't want to do, it she won't do it.

I am having a hard time with the lets talk things over and come to a desion together... I am the type of person that if I feel like doing something well darn it.. I am doing it!

They love me very much.. and that was proven to me recently. I did something very stupid, and then I did not tell them, when I did they stood by me and said that I have to trust them, no matter what. I expected them to break it off with me, I am pretty black and white, no grey, high moral standard a code which I broke and I expected to be treated as I would treat for the same crime so to speak. They didn't though, I have a lot to learn when it comes to compassion, I believe compassion is for children and adults should know better (I'm working on it).

Anyway, I do not know how to go about "meshing" our lives together, it has taken me to long to figure out who I am to let go of that now.

alas*


----------

